# Want to Race Legends?



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Are there enough serious Legends Drivers to make it worth while to include this class in my planning for an upcoming carpet oval race? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

This is a super carpet track in Gordonsville, VA (about 30 min east of Charlottesville). It would make a great place for the Legends to race at.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Ernie P, if you are anywhere near South Carolina, come on down anytime. Or better yet, come on down Nov. 6th for the Reg. 3 Oval race. And yes, we are racing the famed Legends. We race every at sat nite. 
Hope to see ya here....
Jimmy


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Jimmy; I appreciate your invitation, and I will take you up on it, one day. Right now, I'm getting an RC Track ready to host the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. And, we're going to run Legends as part of the program! We're located near Gordonsville, VA; so why don't you and your friends come join us? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Is it a one race thing, or are you gonna have a points series? And I wonder how far it is to there?\
Jimmy


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

I fogot to put the web site addy in there, it is http://www.fastrackhobbies.com
do you have a site?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Legends at Thunder Road*

I plan to run legends as part of our regular race series. Right now, we have a big race (defined as significant money on the line) planned to introduce the refurbished track, in late November. After that, we will run a regular ARCOR schedule; which will, I hope, include Legends.

I don't know exactly how far you are; but I used to run down to Brunswick, Georgia every weekend to visit a girlfriend; so I know it ain't THAT far. After all, this is racin' we're talking about!

Our website is "www.thunderroadrc.com". Check it out! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Jimmy, It is 477 miles from your track to ours. 95 north to Richmond, 64 west to Gordonsville/Palmyra exit and US 15 north into Gordonsville. Come on up and race. Right now our track has a 120' runline. What is the size of your track? Our web site is http:www.thunderroadrc.com The track is a little different than the pictures on our home page. The turns now have the "white ice" at the bottom instead of the pipes.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

L I'LL B....Seven CAN type!!! LOL Good to see you on here Steve. Looks like Ernie has a lot of great plans to keep Thunder Road on the racers "map". Hope to see you guys up there once our season is over.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice track, my tripmaker sez it is almost 8 hours to get there. and you are right seven, it is 477 miles. you must have the same program. And I do want to come up there for a race or two. Your track looks alot like ours, what are the lap times you guys are running for stock. the good stock guys here are running 4.0's a few 1's and the rare 3.9. I think our track also has a 120 foot run line. The Legends class is probably the funest class I have ever ran, including off road.
Jimmy


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Lin, what's up? When does your season at Cooper's end? As you can see, I like to read more than I write. Still trying to learn something. We will be waiting for you this winter. I think our on-road track has a little different lay-out from the last time you were there. That is if you still remember how to turn right!

Jimmy, a good stock runs 3.7-3.8 laps. A certain few run a little faster. I think the record for stock here is 65 laps by Talbot. I have only been running for about a year, so I could be wrong on that (it might be a lap more). I don't own a Legends car. I run 4-cell Spec and some Stock. Maybe if I can find somebody to ride along with me (maybe you Lin?), and I will come down for the Nov. 6th race. I havn't made a road trip yet and I think it would be fun.

Ernie, I will see you and everyone Saturday. Are we going to start any of the projects this weekend or are we waiting until October?


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Seven, you may be right about that right turn stuff LOL

Our last race at Cooper's will be the Invitational on the 25th and 26th of this month, then it will be back on the "rug". Maybe then I can do some racing LOL, I have only had a chance to race twice at our track this year LOL. Poor Larry was not able to race at all !


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Schedule for October & November at Thunder Road*

Okay, Guys; I take over on October 1st; so let's get started with rehabing Thunder Road on the 2nd and 3rd. I've marked those days for cleanout and cleanup.

We'll do the lights, power and such as we can; and get the painting done on the 23rd and 24th.

We'll get things put back in order on November 6th and 7th. That schedule leaves plenty of room for slippages and work stoppages, etc.

On Sunday, November the 21st, there will be a "special" race, only for those who help out during the rehab; just as a way to say "THANK YOU"!

The first big race under the new (boy, and howdy) management will be the 2004 Virginia Oval Champioships; and will be held November the 27th. This will be a "big bucks" race; complete with trophies and prizes.
Classes will be Mini-T Stock; Mini-T Modified (both run under local rules); and (under strict ARCOR Rules) the following 1:10 scale classes: Legends; Spec; Stock; and 19-Turn Open.

Questions should be addressed to "[email protected]"; or this Forum. More later. Thanks to all; Ernie P.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Seven, I have ran some stock, but I do not have the batts them guys they have to run those 3.9 to 4.1's. Last year I ran 6 cell spec, locked gear, loved it. We are just starting a 4 cell locked spec here, for the new and younger people. I dont think they will let me run that, dang it. I just got my step son a Trinity Street spec car for him to eventauly race with. That car runs good for bone stock 4 cell spec. They have that at a locked gear also, triing to get them a little slower speed, so they dont beet the pipes down. There running right at 5.0's plus or minus a tenth or so. There is a family that comes up here every other weekend to race, and I race with them, novice of cource. We have a blast. 
YES, you need to get someone to come down with you, we are having a novice class as well as a 6 and 4 cell spec, locked gear. Check the websight for the flyer for more details. I think that the novice sez it is limited to 3000 batts and less, I think that is a typo. Hope to see ya....
Jimmy Jam


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Racin' at Thunder Road*

Jimmy; the nice thing about 4-cell racing is you don't need any super trick stuff. Most of the fast guys at TR are using equipment that is... how shall we say... less than optimal? On a short, flat oval, handling and getting the power down is the biggest priority. Come on up some time; you'll like it. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

I can relate to the less than optimal thing, that is me. I call myself low bucks racing. Dpnt get me wrong, I fully support my hobbie shop, but I can only by stuff that is cheap, or used. Sounds like I would have a blast up there as I do here with the peeps that I run with in novice. I do plan on going up there one of these days, gonna have to talk to a few peeps about going with me.
Race hard, and have fun
Jimmy


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2004 Virginia Oval Championships Race Date Change*

Sorry about the change, Guys; but I've agreed to change the date of the big race at Thunder Road; to avoid going "back-to-back" with another race.

The "2004 Virginia Oval Championships" will be held on December 4th; at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA.

Classes will be 19-Turn Open; Stock; Spec; Legends; Mini-T Stock; and Mini-T Modified. We will be running *strict* ARCOR rules for all classes except Mini-T's. We'll run local rules for the Mini-T's.

Be aware ARCOR rules require SPEC tires for both SPEC Class and Legends. And watch the minimum roof height for all classes.

Our Mini-T classes are Stock and Modified. Stock means *STOCK*; as in the way the danged thing came out of the box!!! And yes, that means you run the stock body, transmitter and 4 AA batteries, too.) Modified means that you basically "run what ya brung"; 6 cell battery max. No stiff "rollover" antennas in any class.

I'm putting up over $600.00 in GUARANTEED prize money; or 1/2 of race entry fees, whichever is GREATER; plus trophies and plaques; and door prizes.

Race entry fee is $30.00 for the first class; $5.00 less for each successive class. IOW, $30.00; $25.00; $20.00; etc.

The first 35 entries are guaranteed a pit spot. Sign up ahead of time, or arrive early. After that, you may wind up working out of your car. 

I have also scheduled our first ARCOR race, the "Snowbirds Warmup", for Saturday, January 15, 2005. The "friends" race for those who help out in the re-hab is still on.

For details, contact me on this forum or at [email protected]. More later; Ernie P.


----------



## BigClay (Dec 14, 2001)

Seven we can hook up and ride down that way. A good stock run should start off with 3.3's or 3.4 and end with 3.8. Jimmy if you want to come up this way and run stock I will be happy to loan you some of my batterys.


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Clay, Let me know when you want to leave so we can make arrangements.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

BigClay, I will take you up on that if I dont have any before then....as I do plan on coming up for that. What do you think will be a bigger class? Stock, or spec stock? And I do want to run Legands, I love this class......
Jimmy


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Jimmy, from the talk I am hearing ALREADY all three of those classes will be pretty good, as will 19T. There is a group of 8 or 10 Legends that are in this area and from what I understand they will be coming too. Go to: http://www.thunderroadrc.com/ for the flyer and the entry form.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Hold the fort down Ernie, the Mafia is off to Cooper's for the Invitational! Talk to you when we get back!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Have a great race at Coopers*

Lin, et. al., have a great race. I wish I could join you; but some one has to stay behind and take care of business. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey guys, what kind of rules are you going to have for the classes? Ride height? And for legends? Weight? and all that......well duh, never mind. I saw them above. What about a Touring car class?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Touring Cars*

Jimmy; we won't be running Touring Cars on the oval. Bottom line is time. We simply can't pack any more racing into the time available; and I want every one to be able to get on the road before it gets *too* late. We may run touring cars on the road course during our weekly races; and on some of our bigger racing events, later on.

If I can make it happen, there will be a new road course track at TR next year; and it will be big enough to get a 1:10 scale car wound out pretty well. If it tells you anything, I own a couple of TC's. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

*Spec tires for KSG Slider*

I'm gonna be runnin a KSG slider car on a carpet flat track. Has anyone ever tried spec tires on this car and what compounds should i use. thanks Jesse
:freak:


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Jesse; you might want to post your question on the thread "2004 Virginia Oval Champoinships". You might get more responses there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Just as a reminder, guys; Thunder Road is now closed until we have completed the rehab. We hope to be open for business by November 6th, possibly sooner; and I'll keep you posted. Thanks for all your past support, and we look forward to seeing all of you at Thunder Road in November; practicing and getting your setups tuned for the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships on Decenber 4th. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Paypal accepted!*

Okay, guys; I have arranged for a Verified Paypal Account for Thunder Road. You can now pay for your advance entry via Paypal; by logging into paypal.com, and making payment to "[email protected]". Why enter in advance? Because pit positions will be assigned as entries are received. IOW, the permanent, and newly refurbished, pit positions will be assigned as entries are received. If you choose to enter on the day, you may wind up pitting in a temporary pit position. So enter early, if you want to be assured of a better pit position. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

can anyone tell me something about the new legends compnay owners.I've talked with them about two months ago. Since then I've sent two e-mails inquiring about some parts needed.I've not recieved any answer.What I was looking for is to upgrade my present car to the new specs with the new parts.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill e-mail him again, i just got back from Chicago with him and Rick.... Hes still getting parts stocked...


BIlly @ Bandit


----------



## junkman0815 (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys If Yall Need Any Legends Give Me A Call Tired Of Holding On They Will Never Race In Tuscaloosa Alabama Anymore


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

yea i live in P.A. and im looking for a place to run Legends any ideas thanks alot


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Legends at Thunder Road*

Assuming you've read the foregoing, you know we plan on running a regular Legends program at Thunder Road, in Gordonsville, VA. And, we have a pretty good race set up for December 4th; the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. We'd be happy to see you at Thunder Road any time! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

We've got a new small hobby shop here in Jacksonville, Florida. Legends racing would work great if they could get kits and parts.I sent another e-mail last night.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2004 Virginia Oval Championships Concours*

Guys; just to get the word out, there will be a Concours event at the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships on December 4th, at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA. Rules follow:

(1) Concours will be judged prior to the first heat. 

(2) Concours entries will be limited to those cars and bodies actually participating in the race. Any entry in Concours which fails to compete will be disqualified. Any damage resulting from practice will be ignored. 

(3) All Classes will be judged together. Plaques will be presented to the winner in each Category. 

(4) Cars will be judged in three Categories: 
(A) Best NASCAR Replica. The entry should be an exact replice of a given current or past NASCAR entry. Photos or representations of the actual NASCAR entry are allowed and encouraged. 
(B) Best in Appearance. The entry will be judged solely on appearance; and need not be a representation of an actual past or current NASCAR entry; but must be a NASCAR Theme. 
(C) Racers Choice. The entry will be judged by the voice or hand vote of the assembled throng; with no discernable criteria beyond whatever seems to motivate the masses. 

(5) All decisions of the judge are final; with no protest allowed. 

(6) Ernie P. will be, or will appoint, the sole judge; and may/may not seek counsel from any person or resource available. 

Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

Anyone in PA looking to run Legends take a ride to the Track!!!!

email me for more info [email protected]

http://home.ptd.net/~bradwray/


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Local Accomodations for 12/4*

The Orange, VA Holiday Inn Express is offering a special discount to racers attending The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. Their rate will be $69.00 vs the normal $80.00/night. Contact info is:

Orange Holiday Inn Express
750 Round Hill Drive
Orange, VA 22960
(540) 672-6691

The Holiday Inn is located just North of Orange, Virginia; about ten miles from Thunder Road RC Speedway. Just tell them you are racing in The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships; and they will apply the discount. All the normal fast food establishments are near the Holiday Inn; as well as some full service restaurants. We are trying to work a discount with a very good local restaurant near the track. More later; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Fast B Mains*

Looking at the racers who have committed to making The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships race at Thunder Road on December 4th, it occurs to me we're going to have some fast "B" Mains. All these hot shoes can't fit in the "A". At least it will be fun to watch! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Legends*

Thunder Road will open on Friday at 09:00; and close when the last racer goes home. A number of racers have asked us to stay open late, so they can practice for The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships; so that's what we'll do.

Saturday, we'll open at 08:00. Entries will close at 2:00 P.M.; Concours will be at 2:30; and the racing will start at 3:00.

After 12:00, we reserve the right to regulate practice time by class; to make sure someone practicing for 19-turn Open doesn't have to share the track with a Stock Class Mini-T. We'll play it by ear.

Entries have been steady; and we're looking forward to hosting the fastest group of racers on the East Coast. Drive safely on the way, guys. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks to our sponsors*

The very first thing I need to do is thank the companies who were so generous in providing door prizes for the race. Literally EVERY ONE who was signed up to race went home with a door prize.

Phantom provided some of their great Stock motors; and some really nice T-shirts.

Associated provided a large sampling of their front end parts, and various other bits and pieces from their huge catalog. A *LOT* of bits and pieces!

SMC provided a big box of their stokin' battery packs; with some really nice numbers on them.

And Jaco gave away enough tires to stock a small hobby shop!

That kind of support is important to the success of any race; and Thunder Road appreciates their generosity. Thanks to all of you. Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Results*

Well, the racing at Thunder Road on December 4th, was fast and furious. I'll post more later; but the bare bones results of the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships were as follows:

4 CELL STOCK 

TQ Chris Rhinehart 65/402.27 

1 Chris Rhinehart 2 Steve Downs 

3 Matt Tyson 

4 Jessie Bean 

5 “Big Clay” 

6 Bill Auchterlonie 


19 Turn 

TQ Chris Rhinehart 68/4:00.83 

1 Steve Downs 

2 Richie McDonald 

3 Chris Rhinehart 

4 McLin 

5 Gary Warren 

6 Eric Thomas 

4 CELL SPEC 

TQ Harolde Ruckle 58/401:03 

1 Harold Ruckle 

2 Roger Foley 

3 Gary Thurman 

4 Steve Nelson 


Mini T’s 

1 Steve Walker 

2 Jessie Bean 

3 Bryan Farmer 


Legends 

1 Steve Smith 

2 Ray Foley 

3 Jessie Bean 

Chris Rhinehart had every one covered in Stock and 19-turn; but I hope he shared the two (very big) checks he collected with Jazzy. Chris was a bit off the pace, earlier in the evening; but Jazzy kept on twisting the wrenches, and, when it counted, Chris stuck it to every one. Great racing; a great bunch of guys; a great time! And if any one ever says that the "big time" racers get nasty when there's big money on the line... tell them Ernie P. says thats pure BS! I've never seen a nicer group of racers. 

Hmmm.... think we should do this more often? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## fear me (May 24, 2003)

*legends*

If anyone is interestd in buying 2 legends cars i have 1 used and 1 brand new
with batteries and 1 controller. $150.00 for both.
e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## wowracer1 (Oct 24, 2001)

fear me YGM


----------



## pw1365 (Apr 14, 2003)

dont sell this legends class will be back soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Legends*

Actually, the Legends class hasn't gone anywhere! We've had a good turnout of Legends cars at all of our big races. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

